
World’s largest 3D reconstruction of neighborhood, generated from drone imagery - adamwi
http://blog.spotscale.com/2016/09/13/big/
======
adamwi
Video that gives a better feeling of the generated model
[https://vimeo.com/189332811](https://vimeo.com/189332811)

